

Ask HN: How can I grow single person developed product and scale it. - aforarnold

Hi All,
Do not get confused with the title. Just a short background: One of my close friend developed a wordpress plugin which was getting good sales (around 2-3k&#x2F;month) but he is developing it for last two years.<p>Though he was happy with the sale (as a passive income) but he was not giving any kind of support for the plugin and most of the email he was not even answering.<p>Actually he got bored with working in the same staff for last two years, so now he wants me to take over it and keep it growing.<p>I did some analysis based on old sales invoices so on, it seems there is no such a single solution the software is providing as why the sale was quiet good always.<p>I am planning to grow the sales. Any idea how can I can grow the sales (e.g it is a wordpress plugin), I planned to improve the support forum, introducing own blog and so on for the product. Can you guys share your experience and give idea how can I grow the sale and improve over all product?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
phantom_oracle
There's not enough space here to give you a complete outline of how to do
things (and whether or not it will work).

All I recommend is this:

Find similar plugins (not necessarily in terms of likeness) that sell about
the same or make a little more money and deal with the same level of clients
(eg. 500 people buying).

Sometimes the best thing in such situations is to do nothing and just leave
the passive income stream as it is (although if you identify a positive demand
for a product that requires better paid support, etc. then you can probably
grow revenues).

